# How old do you give away your puppies??



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

This "one" person told me that 6 weeks was to young to be given away. But others I talk with said 6 weeks sounds fine? Which is right??


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I made research and yes I found out most think that 6 weeks is to young.. Hmm.. Well my puppy is 6 weeks I am sure some of you know. But the previous owner said that her mommy stop feeding her. So she been eating dry food. 

And when I brought her home, she eats dry food and licks up her water. So the owners were honest about her being weaned.. 

My question is does she need milk replacement??? Since she is to young?? Or do I just stick with what she eating now?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

The reason why pups leave at 8-12 weeks is due more to socialisation than weaning they should be weaned by 6 weeks. What they learn from their litter mates between 6-12 weeks can be invaluable when they learn about not biting etc.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd say 6 weeks is a bit young but I got Fender at 7 weeks & he's fine. Of course I had 3 other dogs to let him know what not to do :lol:


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

I have never got a puppy younger than 8 weeks. It's just what i prefer to do  if she's doing fine i wouldn't worry about her. you will just have to teach her what the other puppies couldn't


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

In most states it is illegal to sell a puppy younger than 8 weeks.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

Table of State Puppy Age Sale Laws


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

as stated in MANY states its illegal to sell/give away/buy a puppy under 8 weeks of age.
this is in part due to health issues, a puppy goes through a high stres period in the 6-8week range where things just stress them out more than they normally would, a big move and change can in trun conpromise their immune system, and COULD lead to them getting sick easier.

the other propblem is, puppies do not realy start learning bite inhibition and socila play untill the 6-8 week mark, by removing them from their littermates at anyless than 8 weeks your removing their chance to learn from thier mother and siblings about what play is too much, as well as important dog to dog socilization skills...
its been well documented that while many puppies removed early do ok, puppies removed EARLIER than 8weeks are more prone to get in dog fights, have socilization set backs and be generally either more timid with other dogs and people or too bold and dominant.
these puppies also tend to be harder to break of play biting.

that being said, the pups SHOULD stay with their siblings for as long as possible...
as a breeder, my chihuahua puppies do not leave here untill they are AT LEAST 10 weeks of age, its better for their development, by that time they are clearly displaying behavioural patterns as well as any tendency for hypoglycemia, they are eating well on theri own and are past both the high stress and high fear stages, and have at least 1 round of shots and multiple de-wormings with a strong immune system AND a strong sens of self...it also gives me time to start with basic training ie crate and potty training...

a RESPONSIBLE respectable breeder will not allow their pups to go home untill at least 8weeks of age, 10 weeks is however more common and a better age in toy breeds as it takes them a little longer to mature to the "ready to go home stage"

and all ive ever heard from people whove bought puppies from me is how wonderfully there doing, how easy to train, and socilize ect.
if i get a particularly shy puppy ill keep the puppy unitll 12-16 weeks of age to make sure that puppy is developed and mentally strong enough to withstand the stress of a move...

thats part of being a responsible breeder.

6 weeks USED to be "ok" now veterinary and behavioural studies are showing that anything from 8-12 weeks is MUCH better on the puppy!


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Sarah, *

Thank you it makes more sense now  And as for the law, I see that it illigal for PETSTORES to sell them younger than 8 weeks. 

And for those who mention the law, I learn something. But I didn't get mine for any petstores nor a breeder. 

But thank you all, I learned something here..


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I say 10 to 12 weeks, esp. for these tiny breeds. I have seen alot go home earlier and turn out perfectly fine, but I prefer to get mine older when possible. It worries me when someone tries to send them home 6 weeks or earlier, it throws me a red flag about the breeder:-(


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I totally did not know this until just now but I'll be passing the word along.

And it is the buyers responsibility as well as the seller here in Ohio. Here's what I just read in the Ohio section:

"_No person shall_ sell, offer to sell, or expose for sale, for the purpose of resale or _receive for delivery_ within this state, or ship from any point within this state to any point outside this state, for sale to the general public at retail, _any dog under the age of eight weeks_"

We got my Ernie boy at 6 weeks. I love that little guy so much but I do call him my special needs boy.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I think that it's best for toy breeds to stay with their mother and littermates until they are 10-12 weeks old. I think that 8 weeks should be the youngest.

We rescued/fostered a chi named Roxi who was only 6 weeks old, and she seemed so much younger than Madison and the girls. I could see such a big difference in maturity even between 6-8 weeks of age.

We brought Madison home at 8 weeks, and the girls at 10.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

I bought miinie home at 8 weeks, I saw this man once walking a mini pin on the promenade at just 5 weeks!!!! plus this girl was holding this baby pit bull he was only 4 weeks!! eyes barely open. just so awful


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Foxy, thanks for a clear explanation.

I never knew there were laws about minimum ages to sell pups, maybe because my state doesn't have any. I counted only 19 entries in Dixie_Amazon's table.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i like to give away at 10-12 weeks, give them more time with mom


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

pauline: that table shows mostly laws about selling animals at RETAIL, and seems incomplete from the glance i took of it...

i belive MOST states have some laws stating the minimum age, but unfortunatly these laws are not clearly stated anywhere the general public can easy acess them.
then someone with an accidental litter who doesnt know any better tries to give the pups away at 6 weeks and animal control get calls in next thing they know theres a fine and possible seizure.

personally i feel that while there are laws they simply are NOT pubilcized enough...and most people simply dont know, especially since in the days of our parents 6weeks was fine and we learn from them usually.

its weird and wacky and many states laws on breeders selling puppies, and shelters adopting out puppies (and people trying to get an adoption fee from giving away their pets belive it or not) are not only difficult to find but even harder to understand...

i know in the tri state area animal control can seize the mother and entire litter if a "seller" (being breeder) offers puppies under 8 weeks...

in retail the laws are especially strict but unfortunatly the small number of animal welfare agents just simply cant keep up.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you all for you comments... I wish I knew this before I bought my puppy. 

I am sure you know that I been tried and am still trying to do the best I can to take care of my baby  

But so far she is doing good, the first week she whimpered and that why I slept with her in the mornings with her and even took her out for play time so she could have all the attention from me.. 

Now this week she is doing so much better! She not making those whimping noises anymore. She's very happy when I take her out and I am no longer waking up early morning to sleep with her in couch  

I am going to be taking her to the vet tmw to get her check up and see how she doing..

Also getting her puppy shots..

*OHH! Also this person that told me about 6 weeks being to young to be given out. She also mention that the vet will tell me that my puppy can't have her shots yet until 8 weeks old. 

But I called all the VETS in my area and told them how old my puppy was and if she could have her puppy shots and they all said yes... *
So what you all have to say about this??


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

many of the newer graduated and "up to date" vets feel it is safer, especially in toy breeds to wait to give the first round of shots untill 8 weeks of age, and to never give multiple shots in one visit...
its safer and gives the tiny puppies immune system time to settle...
this comes along with lots of reaserch and studies into over vacination.

the first round of shots CAN be given as young as 6 weeks, but studies are now proving (just like with going home age) that 8 weeks is much less stress on the puppies system.

what you have to remember is vets in/neer larger cities and training schools, as well as vets dedicated in more holisitc paths are more likely to be aware of the newer reaserch...
where as older vets (especially farm vets) ect or smaller town vets, (or some vets simply just dont care about new studies after graduation) are less likely to be aware of many of these things.


take my town for example...there are 3 vets in town, its a smallish town...and all 3 have completly different veiws.

persoanlly i dont give the first round of shots till 8 weeks, the shots are broken up and rabies we wait till 6 months, we titer every year and vacinate no more than 3 yearly to ensure were not overvacinating...this is after ALOT of reaserch into vaccinosis


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My vet gave Ernie his first shots at 7 weeks. And she is a younger doctor and loves the small breed. As Foxy said, each vet will have diff view points.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I myself would break up the shots if possible, but this is according to size. IMO I would ask for the 5 way shot instead of the 7way because they can have reactions to the Lepto vaccine (unless your chi will be outside alot and your area is having or had an outbreak in the Lepto virus). I also would not use any flea applications until at least a week after the vaccines and no heartworm until a week after the vaccines/flea application (heartworm pill will usually be given around 4 months so this is for future reference. Their little bodies just do not fair well with all of the meds/vaccines at one time:-(

I too wait until 6 months for rabies and after the yearly vaccine booster, I do 3 year shots.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments. Well, I might as well get her shots done anyways since she is 7 weeks today. I might ask for breaking up the shots like yoshi mom. 

I am still thinking if I should or shouldn't give carmel Lepto shots. I don't have any idea if there is any lepto virus, I am going to have to ask the vet about it.

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOU COMMENTS! I really like you all, and you are all so kind. It easy to take in your advise when you all are like that and not sound so much like you're lecturing me..


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, well I went to the vet today. And they did give her shots its called 
Da2PP vacinnation. which was only 4 vaccines.. 

Oh and I did ask about the Lepto but they don't provide that type of vaccine... hmm interesting..


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

if lepto isnt predominant in your area they may not even include it at all, other vets will add it too their 2nd or 3rd round...

personally i wouldnt do lepto or bordatella (kennel cough) my vet only does bordatella if the dog will be going to doggy daycare/boarding frequently because the vacine isnt exactly effective.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, they gave me upcomming shot list. And none mention Lepto, so I ask and they said we don't provide lepto. So it like you said 

Umm, about bordatella that one included in the upcoming shots. Thanks for the update on that... I will tell the vet no on that..


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

if your planning on boarding or going to doggy daycare then its worth it...
however if not and your dogs not going to be around strange dogs much then its realy an unnessicary shot..

it only works in about 50% of cases, many dogs that have had the bordateella (kennel cough) shot still get kennel cough, and there are so many strains of the cough that the shot only covers 1-2 types and the dogs still get it.
for such small breeds ike chis, the risk from a reaction to the shot is in my opinion not worth the risk of kennel cough if your dogs not going to be going anywher to expose them to it.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmm, I don't think I will board him on a plane and doggy day care, I don't know if we will ever do that. I think we have a bunch of friends who are willing to take care of carmel. And they do have dogs, in that case should she have bordatella?? 

hmm.. well it making me think that the shot is not worth being given and waste of money for sure. If the chances it didn't work..


----------

